# NY Slamon Trip



## Lundy

The dates have been set, August 21, 22, 23, 24

The trip is to Point Breeze NY for salmon.

We are staying at Dollingers Motel, 1-585-589-6411, in Albion again.

I will be there with my two sons. Het and Shortdrift will be there with their boats and crews. I believe EE and crew is going to try and make it again this year. I think there are a couple other boats that may join us also, including Woody of Cranberry Creek Marina.

How about you Pappascott, when are you going this year?

If you want to join us make reservations soon.

Kim


----------



## fishwendel2

We do a lot of fishing up there in the fall for salmon and brown trout. Nothing like catching a 25 lb king on a 8 wt fly rod! Have fun catching some fresh silver kings.


----------



## Papascott

I will check those dates Kim. I need to watch the time off, these tournaments are really testing the wives patience. But then again it is during the LOC so what is one more tournament? Do you know how much the rooms are? I am so used to staying at 4-Cs and the ramp and bar and everything within crawling distance.


----------



## fugarwi7

I am scheduled to be up there from late 8/20 through 8/24, but that may change if the job scene requires it. We are staying at 4-C's and will charter 2 days (8/21 & 8/22) and fish out of my boat 2 days (8/23 & 8/24).


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Papascott said:


> these tournaments are really testing the wives patience.



How many do you have?

Rooms were $75/night last year.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Couldn't have had a better time last trip.


----------



## fugarwi7

Here's a few pictures that should get your mouth watering, if Het's great pics didn't...just an average size that time of the year  

Got me fired up and still many weeks away!


----------



## RODSABENDIN

I go to Ludington,MI in mid August. I am wondering how many you catch per day there, What you use for lures, how far out to get to these fish and if camping is local? Is it just like ludington? Is the bite mainly in the early morning and evening? Looks like alot of big fish! 

Thanks
Rod


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Last year we (my boat) averaged six fish each day. Lundy said that it was the worst fishing he had seen in a few years (we were very happy with the amount we boated). We were 'newbies', so we had a lot of hookups that we didn't capitalize on.

As for how far you have to travel out to get the fish, it changed each day. One day we were getting them a 1/4 mile offshore, the next day we had to go nine miles out to find them. It all depends on the water temps, which can change drastically over night, due to the winds and the extreme depths of the water.


I'll add that as far as cost for the trip goes, I took $500 with me, and came home with about $75. We ate well. We went to a local prime rib joint that has the best beef on the planet three times, which cost about $30 a meal.

I would guarantee anyone that is thinking about making the trip that you will be hard pressed to find a funner fishing trip.


----------



## Lundy

I fished Ludington two years ago from my boat. A good friend of mine charters there each summer.

You will not typically catch the numbers that you will catch in Ludington however the chance to catch numerous 25 lb plus is really good. 3o lb plus are caught everyday by someone and to place in the derbies they will be 35lb and up typically. You can't catch those in Ludington.

When I was in Ludington it was an absolute zoo! Way, way too many boats for my likes. Where we fish there is normally plenty of elbow room and it easy to get off completly by your self if you desire.

In ludington is was a very early morning and late evening, even after dark bite. We catch fish all day in Lake Ontario with certainly early and late being the best times. The water is deeper, we fish as shallow as 50-75 ft but most is in 100 - 300 ft. Depending in the temp breaks of course

Fishing is normally with 1-5 miles of the harbor. It is unusual to need to go any further.

You will lose more days to weather at Ludington that you will at Point Breeze. Ludington is on the west shore, Point Breeze is on the south shore. The deeper water also does not get as choppy as quickly, more rollers.

Lures are the same for the most part. My best last year was a flasher fly combo on a wire line dipsy. Other trips its been spoons on the riggers, who knows, it all works. The moonshines were hot last year as far as spoons went for us, especially late evening.

It is not commercialized, there are not many hotels, and no Mcdonalds or Wendys within 10 miles of the ramps. I couple of small local bar restaurants is all you have real close. We stay in Albion, 10 miles, for the hotels (with AC) restaurants, gas, ice, etc, etc

check out www.attheoak.com for local daily reports and fishing lure information.

I choose to go there for the quiet relaxation and the bigger fish. I tried Ludington, caught fish, but it was just too hectic for my tastes.

Kim

My oldest son's first trip with me.


----------



## Lundy

Son's wife









Brother with a laker that would have been in the top 3 of the derby, had we entered.










old pic of me with a 30 lb+ king


----------



## ErieAngler

I want to go SOOOO BAD! Could I get this done with size 27 reels, 30lb PP for dipsys and 20 lb floro for riggers? 

If I would be disadvantaged with this set up maybe I just try to forget we ever talked about this and I try to up my arsenal for next year with a couple bigger reels and wire line.

Ive caught a lot of kings and coho in the michigan rivers and that is a blast, I cant even imagine what its like to catch a healthy silver fish out in open water. These pictures are killing me!


----------



## Papascott

Size 27 dipsey reels are ok, IF, you have alot of braid on them. First year I went with my size 30 convectors with 150 yds of power pro. It was not enough line and the first fish on each rod had me into the backing and broke off a few because of that. I now have 300 yds on my diver reels and 1000ft of wire on my wire diver reels. Rigger reels I use daiwa 47h, same as 47lc but no counter, full to the top with 20lb big game or Ande. These are about as small as I would go. I have not been spooled yet but have had to pull lines and chase a few!!!!!!


----------



## Big Joshy

also it depends on how deep the fish are. sometimes as deep as 100-130ft on the downrigger. usually 50-75 ft down. Wire line on the diver rods is pretty important to use if you want to consistently reach the fish and keep the water fleas off of your line. There are times though that the cool water is near the surface and you can catch the fish in the 25-35 ft range. Sometimes it changes constantly so a speed and temperature sensor on the rigger keeps you on the fish alot of times.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

ErieAngler said:


> I want to go SOOOO BAD! Could I get this done with size 27 reels, 30lb PP for dipsys and 20 lb floro for riggers?


27's are fine. That's what I used last year. If you hook a ginormous King, you'll probably have to turn the boat and follow him (after pulling all your other rigs).

The last thing you want to do is use Power Pro. We used it last year, and after a few hours, we went to the nearest bait shop and had wire line spooled on the reels (the dipsy rods). After reeling in 30 or so feet of Power Pro, there will be a ball of fleas the size of a golf ball at your first rod guide, and you literally can't reel any more. I used 20# Big game on my rigger rods, and never had a problem with the fleas.

You will also want to add Twilly Tips to your diver rods. These are made to use on rods with wire line.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Lundy Potter


----------



## fishon

Fella's....Awesome pics.. i'm a lickin my chops here....

Kgone just left the house.... and got me all pumped up... i beleive we too shall be makin the The Trip to NY ..... My first time ever....

our downriggers Kev got should be on the boat with a week or so ... time to get ruined.... as Scott says...

Frank


----------



## Hetfieldinn

They're not all monsters.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

fishon said:


> ... time to get ruined.... as Scott says...



YOU BETCHA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishon

LOL.... what is that little Ron is holding... but hey .. its s till a fish!!!

You Betcha!


----------



## Hook N Book

Man, I'd love to make this one but do not want to tow my boat that far with these fuel prices. I was even thinking charter but heck, I might as well tow mine for the price. Anyone have an open seat...? I have Salmon gear and a few extra coin.  
I'm going to have to give this some serious thought. Should I or should I not...? This one is killin me.


----------



## Lundy

Try a little trick and fool yourself.

Don't make the entire pull all at one time. Pull the boat up to Cleveland and fish for a couple of days, Then pull it to NY for salmon. Two shorter trips cost less than one long pull, right? 

And you could on the way back park your boat at Cranberry and leave it there until Hawg Fest.

Hope you can make it.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Anyone bringing any Clark bars?


----------



## Lundy

No, I'll get mine there again


----------



## Hook N Book

Kim,
The drive itself is not the problem...fuel prices are, you can't trick the wallet.  The boat is already up there so I'm guessing 6 hours to the distination. The last time I fished Ontario, it took about 5 hours from Bayview to Olcott. If I can pull a crew together I'll be there.  I may need some input on the wire setup you guys have been using.


----------



## ErieAngler

Hetfieldinn said:


> You will also want to add Twilly Tips to your diver rods. These are made to use on rods with wire line.


I checked out the twilly tips online. Do you have to remove your standard tip to install? If so, can you run powerpro off these same tips? I only have 3 dipsy rods so I would probably have to change the tip on all of them and would still have to use them for walleye in Erie where I use powerpro.

BTW, out of curiousity, what number of hook-ups was each boat averaging each day last year? Just curious what the action is usually like.


----------



## Lundy

ErieAngler said:


> I checked out the twilly tips online. Do you have to remove your standard tip to install? If so, can you run powerpro off these same tips? I only have 3 dipsy rods so I would probably have to change the tip on all of them and would still have to use them for walleye in Erie where I use powerpro.
> 
> BTW, out of curiousity, what number of hook-ups was each boat averaging each day last year? Just curious what the action is usually like.


To change to twilli-tips and back to the regular eye is a very easy process. It only take minutes. They are both secured with hotmelt. A simple lighter and you are good to go.

The number of hits can vary greatly depending on the conditions, water temp breaks etc. You might have 6 hits or 26 or anywhere in between, there is no good way to predict for sure. Last year, which was pretty slow, Josh and I were in the range of 10 hits a day, some days more, some days less. We did not fish all day, we would go out in the morning and then again in the afternoon. Also many times we would not have any rods, except the one we were fighting the fish on, for 30-45 minutes at a time. Most of the time on the bigger fish I clear all of the other rods and circle back and concentrate on getting the one on to the net. I have had some real clusters at the boat when I don't clear the other rods and riggers.


----------



## K gonefishin

Yepper Frank and I are all set to come up and fish Olcott August 20th through the 24th, we'll fish wed-sunday. I got Vector riggers and new reels for wire, just need to order my balls, releases, and get some spin doc's and fly's, also got a leadcore set up as well. 

I've salmon fished up there before so I sort of know what's going on, just need to get on our boat and do it ourselves, I already started stocking up on spoons and have 50 bucks in ladder backs sitting at the house that got delievered today actually. Looking forward to it boys.

Olcott is only 23 nautical miles from point breeze can't be that far in a car. Frank and I will have to drive up and fish with you guys one day for sure, maybe even get a room and stay where you guys will be for a night.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I removed the tips of my Erie Dipsy rods, installed the Twilly Tips for the trip, then removed them and put the standard tips back on my rods when i got home. As Lundy stated, it's very easy to do, and took all of about 45 seconds per rod.


----------



## roger23

K gonefishin said:


> Yepper Frank and I are all set to come up and fish Olcott August 20th through the 24th, we'll fish wed-sunday. I got Vector riggers and new reels for wire, just need to order my balls, releases, and get some spin doc's and fly's, also got a leadcore set up as well.
> 
> I've salmon fished up there before so I sort of know what's going on, just need to get on our boat and do it ourselves, I already started stocking up on spoons and have 50 bucks in ladder backs sitting at the house that got delievered today actually. Looking forward to it boys.
> 
> Olcott is only 23 nautical miles from point breeze can't be that far in a car. Frank and I will have to drive up and fish with you guys one day for sure, maybe even get a room and stay where you guys will be for a night.


where do you stay????, we did the camp ground,a couple times,then started staying in lockport. only about a 20 min drive or less


----------



## ErieAngler

picked up one SG47LCA last night, after my pocketfull of discounts at dicks the reel cost me $55 and the powerpro cost me $5, no kidding!

I'm one step closer! BTW, what size wire line does everyone use?

Im trying to get two of the guys from my fall salmon trip to MI to switch to this, the only way I can make it work is split the costs 3 ways. We'll see what happens.....


----------



## K gonefishin

ErieAngler said:


> picked up one SG47LCA last night, after my pocketfull of discounts at dicks the reel cost me $55 and the powerpro cost me $5, no kidding!
> 
> I'm one step closer! BTW, what size wire line does everyone use?
> 
> Im trying to get two of the guys from my fall salmon trip to MI to switch to this, the only way I can make it work is split the costs 3 ways. We'll see what happens.....


I've been advised to use 30lb Malin stainless steel wire, no backing, fill er up!!


----------



## K gonefishin

roger23 said:


> where do you stay????, we did the camp ground,a couple times,then started staying in lockport. only about a 20 min drive or less


My buddy owns a house in the burbs of Buffalo (35 mins away) so I just stay with him in his big fancy house and his wife takes care of us I have no idea on lodging, if you call the boat doctors they can give you the name of the motel across the street from the launch right in Olcott, they are affordable..small though.


----------



## Lundy

Here is the thread form last years trip.

On the second page Josh has posted pics of the lures that worked best for us in our boat last year.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=76964


----------



## Lundy

It sure is nice to have something to be excited about and look forward to.

I am have knee replacement surgery on July 24. This trip to NY will be my first post op fishing trip

My only concern is how much new stuff I will order for this trip while I'm laying around recovering


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Hook N Book said:


> The drive itself is not the problem...fuel prices are, you can't trick the wallet.


If I had your money, i would burn mine. Just make the trip.


----------



## K gonefishin

For anyone looking for salmon info on Ontario I just found this site and have been posting over there, some pretty good guys just like over here, I posted some questions and they have been very helpful. 

http://www.lakeontariounited.com/fishing/index.php

as well as www.olcottfishing.com > good reports on the action here.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

AHHH, The New York salmon trip, been going every year for a while now. Fish out of olcott, up there every year the week before labor day. Camp at lighthouse state park. Great campground. For everybodies info I heard the gas station at the harbor resort is now closed so you might have to get gas in town, on rt 78. The campground is still open as is the restaurant from what I was told.
Roger23 make sure you buy 12# balls for your riggers at least, I've tried the 8-10# balls and the blowback is just too much. I use both my 27 and 47 reels. the 27's are spooled with power-pro and the 47's are spooled with mono. spoon patterns are black/silver back nk's with either a lazer or glow ladderback sometimes both, kevorkians, watermelons, nbk, monkey puke, blue and green dolphins. Depth charge was hot for us on the steelies last year too. Flashers and flies go in the water first usually. Flashers in white or green. With green/glow, no-see-um, purple, and green/krinckle flies. Fly leaders foe me are usually between 17-24 inches depending on the mood of the fish.
A down-temp on your downrigger is a great help, if not find somebody willing to share surface speeds with you, as the underwater currents up there have a big impact on your lure performance. If I remember right I had to pick up my speed sometimes almost .5 mph heading east to get the same down speed at my lure. 
We usually goto the boat doctor and get or license and derby entries, and find out what chanel they monitor on the radio and than use that chanel while we are there. Either chanel 68-69 can't remember off hand.
If your up there the week before labor day give me a holler. I'm Triple-j on the radio also. 
Good luck Can't wait 
Triple-J


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Here's a site that gives daily fishing reports of the area we will be at, as well as popular spoons, baits, ect. It also has a tips page.

http://www.attheoak.com/


I made my reservations at Dollingers today.


----------



## fishon

Thank you Het..... boy i cannot wait!!!!!!

Lundy you will recover quite nicley after that surgery .. but im still gonna wish you well.. with todays advancments and simple small incession cuts.. amazing... you will feel like a new man..... i only know of this due to insider info....LOL

Recover quickly you shall..... 


Frank


----------



## K gonefishin

Hetfieldinn said:


> Here's a site that gives daily fishing reports of the area we will be at, as well as popular spoons, baits, ect. It also has a tips page.
> 
> http://www.attheoak.com/
> 
> 
> I made my reservations at Dollingers today.


Yep I grabbed that from Lundy's post, I had 50 bucks worth of ladder backs delieverd the other day, I've been making spoons just like the ones they show on the Oak site. 

Man dudes I'm pumped about this trip 5 days of fun fishing with good buddies and screaming drags, for some reason lately I have been to concerned about going walleyeing.


----------



## Big Joshy

A word of warning those spoons listed on the site are every spoon that has ever been hot enough to have a name. Some are years old. I just watch the daily report for the two weeks leading up to the trip and just make sure you have what has been hot lately. There are a few that you can't leave home without. basically as long as its green, purple, flashy, glowy or all of the above its probably pretty good.

Last year we had a couple of magic times when you couldn't hardley set the diver rod with the flasher and fly without it taking off as soon as you put it in the holder. Im stoked.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Here's another website with some good info on it,
http://www.olcottfishing.com/
it comes from the boat doctor at olcott, has links to the the oak harbor fishing sites and most of the derby links as well
Hope to see and here all you guys up there this year
Triple-J


----------



## K gonefishin

Well more spending has commenced, without the Vector riggers I'm well over $500 and still don't have a few things I think I need. Man I can't wait for this trip I've been looking forward to this all year, I can't wait to see Frank's face when the first King hits and takes off, 1st timer for King fishing....I'm gonna have a camera ready to roll...is it August 20th yet???? :B :B


----------



## Lundy

I had a bunch of Moonshine spoons and some Siggs fly show up in the mail today.

I think I'm done buying and ready to go, It's a big advantage to have been going over for years, my spending for necessities reduces a little each year.

I still might get a copper line setup.


----------



## Papascott

Kim if I am not there, you can take mine. I have a 200 and 300 ft copper rig. Word of advise, if it fires let the boys take it. its a butt load of line to crank in. I hate having 200 in reels that get used maybe 4 days a year. My last 2 trips I never used them. The fish were either too high in the water column to use them or we only had 2 guys on board and I am not pulling a rigger or dipsey to run a board line.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I should be set on spoons, but I'll probably pick up a few more dodgers and flies.

The best thing to do is bring an extra $100 and find out what the hot baits for the week are, and buy them up there.


----------



## Lundy

Het,

Moonshine in NY = $8

Moonshine ordered now = $6


----------



## K gonefishin

I placed an order with www.Gloutdoors.com I got moonshine's for $5.84, and A Tom Mik fly's where only $5.55 they are almost 7 on there site, dreamweaver fly's $4.25. Great prices, my order was $204, anything over 100 and you get free shipping, great selection of silver streaks, DW spoons, fly's and spin docs.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

k gone,
I was ready to go back last year as we were packing the car back up to come home. You should go up the first week of october and fish with spoons off the piers, what a blast. Nothing like having a 20-30 lb salmon on your rod on a pier with 10lb test mono, and a 2/5-3/4 oz little cleo. The pierhead fishery in late sept early october is just a blast, even trolling. Fish in shallow within the 30-50 ft range usually j-plugs off the back of the boat getting smoked, fish just jumping out of the water, just for the sake of jumping. Damn now I'm really pumped. J-plugs 100-150 ft back off the downriggers put just 3-5 feet down, wonderbread, glow army truck, silver bullit and red head are usually all you need. But spoons and flasher flies work equally well too. Check it out one time. Don't usually keep them at this time as they're getting pretty dark, unless you need some eggs. But what a blast, and you get pretty steady steelhead and brown trout action sometimes too.
Triple-j


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Lundy said:


> Het,
> 
> Moonshine in NY = $8
> 
> Moonshine ordered now = $6




Whats two bucks when you own your own island.


----------



## Hook N Book

Lundy said:


> Het,
> 
> Moonshine in NY = $8
> 
> Moonshine ordered now = $6


Is this for a fifth or a liter...!  You're going to need a case for that operation. I hope all goes well and you have a speedy recovery.

Okay, I have 5 or 6 guys lined up for this trip...so, I guess I'm in.  I need to work on getting a second boat over there so everyone can be comfy.


----------



## Papascott

Just got a call from 4-Cs. I guess we reserved our room last year for the 20-24. lol So we will be there too. Gonna be fun to just fish and not worry about tournaments for the first time this year, unless I get serious about winning the $20,000 for the LOC


----------



## Lundy

That's great Scott!

I didn't really want to reel in any copper lines anyway, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## honey

It is an awesome time thats for sure. Going up the 10-13 of September. The fish are darker then but we dont keep them anyhow (except a female or two for eggs). Third week of August is generally one of the most productive weeks of the year barring a damn northeast plunge!! The thing i love about is going later is that once evening sets in the shallow j-plug bite can be awesome and that is the most exciting angling i have ever experienced, a flat lined j plug ripping back! 

Set the wire lines loose, i know from experience.


----------



## Papascott

Honey I have actually had some great days during those dreaded north eastern driven temp drops. Head north till you find a temp break and work the break.

Last year we had 39 degrees from the wall all the way out for about 14 miles. At that point it went from 39 to 65 in the matter of a 1/4 mile. I have never done numbers like that in ly life. We had 40 hook ups in one day, granted the size was not derby quality, but still a riot! The weirdest feeling was the fog was NASTY thick, until you hit the temp break, then it was blue skys.

Two days of settling and the temp came up inside and had the best day I have had for big fish with 8 of our 12 fish being big mature salmon, all in less than 100ft and all in the top 30.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

We experienced the fog last year. One day the surface temp was around 70 degrees. The next morning it was 41. The fog was incredible.


----------



## lakeman1

if anyone has a open seat please let me know i would love to try lake ontario out.


----------



## K gonefishin

It's 30 days till Fishon and I take off for Ontario. Cleaning up a few loose ends next week getting the riggers hooked up and put on the boat along with a few other minor warranty issues at Vic's and we're ready to roll. Got more spoons and spin docs and 6 new clear DW snubbers, 30 pnd mono line for riggers, balls and releases are all set and we're ready to rock and roll for 5 days. We're going to practice salmon fishing one weekend running the whole program so we can get everything figured out and tweaked so our learning curve is short or non existant on our first day and we can focus on fishing not dicking around with equipment and rigging. 

Hopefully we'll tie into some steelies during our test run off Cleveland. Those steelies are gonna be like what the hell is that  (spin doc and fly)

Still deciding if I want a Depth Raider or not....hmmmm


----------



## fishon

30 days and Counting my friend.... i am really pumped about craping myself over these beasts.... i cannot wait...LOL


Frank


----------



## fugarwi7

You guys are gonna love it...nothing like a mature king stripping line and trying to get to Rochester before you get a chance to turn him. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :B


----------



## BrianSipe17

Those are some awesome pics! I have made the trip to Pulaski in the fall the past 3 years for fly fishing, never been on the main lake for Salmon. My buddy, who lives in CT and owns 6 acres in Redfield NY on the lake the Salmon River feeds into was just out Thursday and took 8 brownies and just 1 king (only 8 lbs).


----------



## RBud1080

K gonefishin said:


> It's 30 days till Fishon and I take off for Ontario. Cleaning up a few loose ends next week getting the riggers hooked up and put on the boat along with a few other minor warranty issues at Vic's and we're ready to roll. Got more spoons and spin docs and 6 new clear DW snubbers, 30 pnd mono line for riggers, balls and releases are all set and we're ready to rock and roll for 5 days. We're going to practice salmon fishing one weekend running the whole program so we can get everything figured out and tweaked so our learning curve is short or non existant on our first day and we can focus on fishing not dicking around with equipment and rigging.
> 
> Hopefully we'll tie into some steelies during our test run off Cleveland. Those steelies are gonna be like what the hell is that  (spin doc and fly)
> 
> Still deciding if I want a Depth Raider or not....hmmmm


Kgone, let us know if the spin doctors work for steelies out there. I half ass tried it once on erie last year and didn't catch anything, but I see no reason why it couldn't be deadly. I'm gonna try it again, I just haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## RBud1080

I'm going to Olcott August 6-10th, I'll let you guys know how I do. If anyone else is going to be there those dates, let me know, we'll team up. I would love to go with all you guys later in the month, but I'm gonna be fishing silvers in alaska, tough job, but someones gotta do, ha. jk


----------



## StormWarningII

K gonefishin said:


> It's 30 days till Fishon and I take off for Ontario. Cleaning up a few loose ends next week getting the riggers hooked up and put on the boat along with a few other minor warranty issues at Vic's and we're ready to roll. Got more spoons and spin docs and 6 new clear DW snubbers, 30 pnd mono line for riggers, balls and releases are all set and we're ready to rock and roll for 5 days. We're going to practice salmon fishing one weekend running the whole program so we can get everything figured out and tweaked so our learning curve is short or non existant on our first day and we can focus on fishing not dicking around with equipment and rigging.
> 
> Hopefully we'll tie into some steelies during our test run off Cleveland. Those steelies are gonna be like what the hell is that  (spin doc and fly)
> 
> Still deciding if I want a Depth Raider or not....hmmmm


Get the Raider...

Its well worth it, and it really helped us dial in our program this spring. Lots of current down deep in Ontario and you would be amazed at what it does to your speed at the ball. At one point we were going 4.7 on the surface but only pulling 2.6 at the ball. If we weren't going at least 2.4 at the ball we couldn't buy a hit on a Spin Doc/fly. It is also VERY handy this time of year to find the temp. BIG kings really have an affinity for 39 - 42 degree water, without that probe it can be hard to find. It also enabled us to find a good temp break across about a 1 1/4 stretch where it went from 43 to 39 degrees at 100 feet down in that stretch and that little pass held nothing but mature Kings. 


IF you get a chance, I would highly recommend you purchase a Mag Silver Streak Ole Yeller. That spoon consistently is our top producer up there ON THE DEEPEST RIGGER in your spread, run tight (like 8 to 10 feet) from the ball. I really think it has a lot to do with the Chartreuse UV painted stripe. It allows the fish to see it very well down in the ice water.

My fave Spinnies for late summer/fall are Mt Dew with a blue fly on sunny days, or a green krinkle or green glow behind it, and white spinnie and blue fly or purple mirage fly


----------



## K gonefishin

I looked on the color charts on Silver Streak's website and can't find a picture of what ole yeller looks like. Got a picture or description.

I found it, I'll pick up a few. thx


----------



## Hetfieldinn

K gonefishin said:


> balls and releases are all set



How big are your balls?


----------



## StormWarningII

That's pretty dangerous Het...


----------



## Hetfieldinn

StormWarningII said:


> That's pretty dangerous Het...



.....................poundwise.................


----------



## Hetfieldinn

The hot spoons up there this week, according to the fishing reports 'At the Oak', are the 42 2nd spoon and the Git Er Dunn. Pics are available on the site.

They worked on our trip last year, as well.


----------



## StormWarningII

42nd has been HOT all year.

Here is the pic of the 2008 Summer LOC Grand Prize Salmon










Caught between Wilson and Olcott in 200 fow on a Familiar Bite behind a 8" Bechold flasher, the same combo also boated a high 26# fish for the crew.


----------



## K gonefishin

I got 15 pound balls for Salmon fishing and 8 pnd for Erie. Anyways the 42nd has been hott all over Ontario from what I have seen all over the web. I ordered 4 of them plus many others including ol yeller. 

Check out gloutdoors.com they stock all the hot colors.


----------



## StormWarningII

Gloutdoors.com is a great site. They have a lot of hard to find baits. 

You'll love the Ole Yeller. Just remember deepest rigger and relatively tight to the ball. 

This is a 20#+ Springer that ate the Ole Yeller down 150' off the Niagara Bar this May.










Sorry about the quality, its a cell phone pic.


----------



## K gonefishin

How tight should I run spoons and spin doc fly combo's from the ball. I hear 10-20 is good is this correct. I'm sure it changes by the day but just to get me in the range.


----------



## Lundy

Kevin,

We always start in the 10-20' range and change up from there. We have had days where 10' was great and others where we were 50-75 ft off of the ball.

We tend to much better with the flasher/fly off of the dipsy than we do on the downriggers. Is it because the FF combo is only 6' behind the dipsy??? Is it because the dipsy is out to the side of the boat?? I really don't know but I plan on running some 5-6 ft leads off of the ball this year with the FF to see if the hit rate increases. I do know that the action changes on lead length.

So many questions and not enough answers, yet


----------



## StormWarningII

I am a big fan of Dan Keating when it comes to knowledge about salmon fishing. He swears by 10' leads from divers to flasher/flies. We changed up to 10' leads this spring on diver rigs with flasher/flies and literally doubled our production on those rigs.

The general rule of thumb is shallower in the water longer lead, deeper shorter. There is a theory that the ball acts as an additional attractor and the deeper you are, all the attraction you can get helps.


----------



## Big Joshy

we caught some nice fish on spoons last year with 10 ft leads off the shark rigger balls if I remember correctly. That was when the fish were deep. when the fish were in the 30-40 ft range it seemed like only the divers would go. Or just a few on the riggers with 60-70 ft leads. When you run leads that long though its harder to make tight turns without tangling lines.

two years ago we did really well on what is called a mup rig. Which is where you run one smaller bait5-10 feet down and behind a larger spoon or flasher fly. We put two riggers close to each other. The top one would have a 10 ft lead to a flasher and fly, then the second rigger would be about 8 ft deeper and have a 20 ft lead. The concept is that when watching fish on camera that are attracted to the flasher and decide not to hit. the fish would always drop down and back after they move away. So i guess you are positoning a smaller different offering in the path that they move away in. 

It may all be just a theory. All I know is that when the fish were out deep and the temp break was down around 90 ft. That standard size spoon fished behind and below the flasher fired non stop while the other rigger and the one with the flasher fly never moved.


----------



## StormWarningII

Right on Big J!

I have also run a SWR with success on the same rigger with a flasher/fly. SWR with a spoon is let out and clipped to the Black's release just above the ball and then a stacker release is set about 5 to 10 feet above the Black's with an Offshore heavy to the flasher fly on a 20 foot or so lead. Its kind of like a MUP but with a little more attraction (flasher/fly) but I guess is really more like a micro-"Suck 'em in" set up.


----------



## fugarwi7

Lundy said:


> Kevin,
> 
> We always start in the 10-20' range and change up from there. We have had days where 10' was great and others where we were 50-75 ft off of the ball.
> 
> We tend to much better with the flasher/fly off of the dipsy than we do on the downriggers. Is it because the FF combo is only 6' behind the dipsy??? Is it because the dipsy is out to the side of the boat?? I really don't know but I plan on running some 5-6 ft leads off of the ball this year with the FF to see if the hit rate increases. I do know that the action changes on lead length.
> 
> So many questions and not enough answers, yet


Kevin,
My experience has been the same as Lundy's...FF 6-8' behind dipsies. The key is to mix the spread until the fish tell you what they prefer...no different than walleye fishing. We have had days when the FF combo on dips are on fire and the ball w/spoons don't go so well and other times, just the opposite...and sometimes, less is more...run fewer lines than permitted and then they may all go at once...we usually run a leadcore down the shute also with a spoon and it has sometimes been the best producer of all...tough getting good hooksets, but when you do, it is a blast with all of that line out!! Just do like you do when hunting eyes...fiddle with your presentation until a pattern emerges. You are a good enough stick that you'll have 'em jumping in the boat in no time! If in doubt, follow everyone else!!


----------



## K gonefishin

So who is all going on this trip???? I'd like to get phone numbers for guys who I don't have already. Me and Fishon are leaving the 19th (tuesday) and fishing wed, thur, fri, sat, half day on sunday then coming home, we're staying at the motel across the street from the launch in Olcott. My buddy Walt will be there with his crew that whole week as well we all staying at the same place together, my brother and my buddy are coming up for saturday and sunday trips. 

I will be sure to come fish with you guys in the evening most likely because we'll be so close to the ramp in the morning, I'd rather drive down to where you guys are for the evening trip after lunch/nap time. After fishing we'll drink and eat together at least once.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Will be up at olcott on Sat. 23rd thru 30th. Staying at the harber resort campground. Go by Triple-j on the radio, give me a holler if you hear me.
CAN'T WAIT, CAN'T WAIT, CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!
Triple-j


----------



## Hook N Book

I have to much on my plate for the month, so...I'm out...!


----------



## StormWarningII

Don't have a calendar in front of me, but we will be there Sat., Sun., and Mon am of Labor Day weekend.

We will probably be down at Youngstown (NY) fishing the bar, but if the bite is better at Olcott, we will head to Wilson or Olcott.


----------



## Lundy

I will be there with my two sons. You have my number


----------



## Just Ducky

Kevin,
I will be in Olcott the 21st to the 25th. I will PM my cell number. The only problem, my carrier has limited towers in that area. I have to be on land to get any calls in or out. Tripple-J and I have already been exchanging PM's since we will be up there at the same time.


----------



## StormWarningII

Please post your results when you return!

Thanks!


----------



## capt S

i will be in olcott on aug. 10th thru the 14th. i will post our results when we return. hopefully they will help some people out. Good luck!:B :B


----------



## sharon time

I am heading up Sep 3-8 with a few friends. Staying at the 4-C's. Does anybody run cut bait rigs? Been told you can't buy cut bait at Narby's anymore. Would white bass work?


----------



## Papascott

As far as I know there is no cut bait available in New York. Has to do with the VHS bann on fish and bait. You can get familiar bite which is whole bait. Takes a differant head but fishes the same. There is also fake bait strips that are being used in michigan. Do a google ssearch for Big Weenie Brand salmon fishing gear or check out glangler.com ther are alot of posts about it.

Scott


----------



## fugarwi7

I had to throw in the towel on my trip to Point Breeze, which was scheduled for 8/20-8/24...been out of work since May and now I have no funds to invest in my trip...definitely bummed out...my buddies will be @ 4-C's for first two days and will charter, but my boat was getting us on the lake the balance of the trip. Good Luck to all who make the trip!


----------



## eyedream

I'll be in Olcott aug, 9th and 10th trying for my 1st KING, man am I getting pumped!!!


----------



## theprowler

we run smelt in scotty's rotery salmon killers.. it does work! Familiar bait does too!! twinkie rigs at sharon's rotory salmon killers at captains cove.


----------



## eyedream

Fished Olcott sat. aug. 9th and sun. aug.10th and caught my first King, man what a mean fighting fish!!! Ended the trip with 4 King's, the largest going 24.5 lb. All fish caught on dipsey,s 170 back with a green Spin Doctor flasher and a green and white fly in 90 fow. There were quite a few storms over the weekend so I felt fortunate to be able to fish both days. What a great trip with great freinds!!! Good luck guy's!!!


----------



## StormWarningII

Nice King!

Thanks for the report...

We'll be there soon!

Now you know why they say fightin' a walleye is like and old dirty sock!

Surprised that fish is still that silver...


----------



## K gonefishin

I know this can change but it looks like we have perfect weather for the trip.

If Salmon react to stable weather like eyes and steelies do on Erie this stable weather should make for some great fishing next week. Dang I can hardly stand it anymore is it wednesday the 20th at 5:00 AM YET!!!!! :B 

http://www.accuweather.com/forecast2.asp?partner=netweather&traveler=0&zipcode=14126&metric=0


----------



## angler204

Just got back from Olcott this past weekend. Fished with a charter on Sunday, the 10th. The gas station , store, and restaurant are all closed at Harborlight? Resort. Closest gas is down Rt. 78 a few miles. But there is a small convenience store in Olcott. Go north towards harbor at Rt. 78 intersection.
We managed only 3 matures, 3 teenagers, and 2 immatures. Rest were all steelhead for a total of 14 fish. Always say next year we'll hauling our own boat, but haven't yet. Think for the same money, even with gas prices we can fish for more days for same money. Hopefully next year.
Good luck to all. What a blast those fish are.


----------



## StormWarningII

Were you out with Pierlioni (Thrillseeker)???

Boat Doctors reported today that he pulled a 32#er yesterday...


----------



## angler204

No, we fished with Loveland charters. Fished out of his second boat that a local guy named Paul runs for him. Good people.


----------



## StormWarningII

Now I'm goin' nuts!

1st day of the Fall LOC is today and as of 3:30pm there is a 30 1/2#er in the lead along with 2 x 29s and 2 x 28s.

The BIG boyz and girlz are comin' home!!!!


----------



## K gonefishin

StormWarningII said:


> Now I'm goin' nuts!
> 
> 1st day of the Fall LOC is today and as of 3:30pm there is a 30 1/2#er in the lead along with 2 x 29s and 2 x 28s.
> 
> The BIG boyz and girlz are comin' home!!!!



I'm have been going nuts!!!!... and did you see the picture perfect weather from this weekend till the end of next week. I can't wait till Wednesday morning next week. Ahh the fishing will be good, the beer will be cold and the laughs pletiful..I hope I smoke a couple drags because fishing is so good!!! :B


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I'm have been going nuts two!!!!!!


----------



## Papascott

Smokin Drags With Pablo Diablo!!!!


----------



## fishon

Scott wanted to thank you again for your help.. i just finished intstalling cables and the in line fuses.... we ready to roll!!!!

Who says you can't put down riggers on a Ranger!!!!

Pics to come soon fellas.....

I am so looking forward to this trip...

Scott .. once again.. thank you buddy!

Frank


----------



## StormWarningII

Leaderboard numbers continue to rise...

Olcott was good on Sunday with at least 3 Kings over 30#, including the leader (at least for 1 day) a 35.12# hawg...

Less than 2 weeks now!!!


----------



## Papascott

Dang these are the highest weights I have seen this quick! It is gonna be a beetch to make the board this year.


----------



## K gonefishin

Vectors are installed and ready to roll to NY to battle the KINGS!!! Weather is less than 10mph every single day. Hope it doesn't change the fishing should be real good...I hope.


----------



## Just Ducky

Looking good Kevin!

I will give you a call Thursday afternoon. My planned departure time from Ohio got moved up. I was planning to leave after 5:00. I am going to leave around noon and should be in town early enough to make an evening trip on the lake.


----------



## K gonefishin

Sounds good, Frank and I will be rolling into Olcott around 11 tomorow night (leaving around 5:30 after work) I'm sure we'll get a late start on wednesday morning due to it being the first morning out getting all rigged up, licenses, loc card etc etc...you know how that goes. I'm sure we'll catch part of the morning bite. My buddy has been up there since saturday so he should have some info for us. 

Get in touch when you get in.


----------



## Shortdrift

All that is left to do is tie up some leaders, crimp a loop on the wire lines and take the walleye stuff out of the boat. Downriggers and Depth Raider plus Big Boards all checked out and ready to use. 
Planning on eating a King fillet for dinner tonight then take the Better Half out to eat tomorrow. Will be leaving at 4:30am Thursday with CW261 and JoeW.
Should be able to get in some fishing after we arrive. 
GOOD LUCK to everyone making the trip.


----------



## StormWarningII

Good luck Ohio guys...

Get some more OH on the leaderboard. 

Just leave a few hawgs for us PA boys when we are up Labor Day weekend to finish the derby.


----------



## K gonefishin

I'm sure all of us will try are best to boat alot of kings, I'm fishing for Kings and Kings only, I can catch Steelies on Erie although Ontario fish get alot bigger they are still steelies and they taste like crap  . I'm sure we'll light this forum up with pictures and programs when we all return. T minus 5 1/2 hours till departure. Can't wait!! :B


----------



## JoesEyedUp

It will seem forever until 3 pm on Friday when my ride picks me up from work....


----------



## fugarwi7

Good Luck and Tight Lines to all of you guys...I have a tear in my eye since I am not going...this is killing me...anybody hiring??...if I get a good job today, I could still make it!!!


----------



## K gonefishin

Well boys Team Kielbasa is out like Brown Trout  , leaving town in less than 1 hour, leaving work right now. To the guys who are coming, give me a call when you get settled in and if your close to Olcott or in Olcott give me a ring and we'll share notes and have a cold one...or 12


----------



## Papascott

Kevin, in Olcott you need to drink Old Mil!!!!! All the local drink and the capts talk more if they think your one of them, dead seriuos


----------



## krustydawg

K gonefishin said:


> Well boys Team Kielbasa is out like Brown Trout  , leaving town in less than 1 hour, leaving work right now. To the guys who are coming, give me a call when you get settled in and if your close to Olcott or in Olcott give me a ring and we'll share notes and have a cold one...or 12


Good luck, take plenty of pictures (not too many of Frank), have fun and be safe !:B


----------



## Hook N Book

Good luck to all making the trip over...it sounds like it'll be a blast. I hope the fish, lake and weather all cooperate for you all.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I talked to K Gone about an hour ago. They've boated some steelies, a couple small Kings, and a few browns.

I'm loading the boat and heading out at 5 in the a.m.


----------



## StormWarningII

Good luck Het...

Let us know how you do.

I am not sure if he is an OGF'er but there is a Tim Vincent from Avon, OH that put a fish on the board today, a 29.08# King. Currently in 20th place. Unfortunately at the rate that 30#ers are coming in (4 today), I don't know how much longer he will be there...


----------



## Shortdrift

10:30pm and just finished packing. Why so late? First the dog got sick and had to go to the Vet. That took away two hours. Was loading the boat and the Warden came home, sick too! Had to do the last minute shopping instead of her. Sick dog messed in the house! Cleaned up the mess and was finally able to finish the boat and load the truck. JoeW and CW261 will be here at 4:30am. Guess we should have a good trip as Murphy used up a lot of crap today. Back home Sunday evening.


----------



## StormWarningII

There's a rash of Ohio on the Derby board all the sudden...

  

http://www.loc.org/derby/leaderboard/currentadult.asp

A lot of Oak in there too, imagine its some OGF'ers????


----------

